# pensacola beach peir



## mulletslayer (Oct 9, 2009)

my brother came down from georiga so we decided to go fishing on the peir for the bonitos just for fun . 

so for three days we would get up at the but crack of dawn and head for the peir but no bonitos :banghead 

so he had to get back to georiga for a funeral the morning after he leaves the bobos show up and i end up catching 

nice bull red just sucks little bro missed it .


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate it when that happens. At least you can send him a pic.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice fish. How did the water look, still muddy?



Alex


----------



## mulletslayer (Oct 9, 2009)

well went out yesterday water still looks cloudy in gulf and muddy in the bay


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

the water is still really muddy in bay


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

how is the water looking in the bay today?


----------



## mulletslayer (Oct 9, 2009)

dont really know what it looks like today but yesterday we went tried to go to the escambia river bay mouth and it was 

nasty muddy water and very fast current we could not even get the trolling motor to work due to the current


----------

